# Well... i have a question..(Platy)



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

Well i have 4 female platy and 2 males.. but the males both go after only one of my females... all the time.. is there any way on how i can fix this little problem. i think she might getting frustrated..


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Are you sure there are 2 females and not 3 males?

Generally with livebearers you do 3 females per male to allow the males to pick on other females once in a while.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Get more females, or else LOTS of live plants so she can have a place to get away.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Haha, I doubt she is getting irritated. That sounds like a sign that they're mating to me.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I read somewhere that if you have a breeding trap or net, then for short periods of time leave him in there until he stops chasing her! :fish:


----------

